# Black dodge charger, now i know where it came from



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

hello guys, i just got the sell sheets for the rest of the releases coming out this year, the black dodge charger is from happy birthday general lee, i dont know if anyone already guessed it but this is where the black charger came from. i will post pics of the sell sheet shortly. along with the rest of them. you will love a couple of the releases for sure.

wheelz63
Richard


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks, Richard


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

That Richard Petty set looks great, a must have.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

i think the colors came out a bit bright but i think that for the most of us we can see what colors they are going to be??


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

LOL....now that is funny. :jest:

Anyone else see a problem here? Race cars w/ truck transporter, great idea......but the race car won't come close to fitting in the back of the undersized trailer! IMHO, AW should have forseen this issue and made the truck an old school flat bed so the car would actually fit on the trailer.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

SCJ said:


> LOL....now that is funny. :jest:
> 
> Anyone else see a problem here? Race cars w/ truck transporter, great idea......but the race car won't come close to fitting in the back of the undersized trailer! IMHO, AW should have forseen this issue and made the truck an old school flat bed so the car would actually fit on the trailer.
> 
> ...


Johnny be nice, we all know aw has there little problems. but yes i thought they were still kinda nice. did the dale earnhardt truck and trailer work as a true hauler or ??? i dont think so. someone let us know.

wheelz63,
Richard


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

For the car to fit in the trailer, the car would have to be smaller (about 1:87th scale, or the trailer would need to be larger (1:60th scale). Either way, one won't fit on the track, even if the trailer were a flat bed. The pairing still works for me as is. I'm still impressed AW got Petty Enterprises in their court to play. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hey as I mentioned the combo was a great idea.....just thought they would have had enough forthought to correct Aurora's mistake. In addition, to be period correct, I'm betting the petty car was NOT inside a box van to begin with.......more reason to make a flat bed/box combo. The modern funny car is a different story.

But I'm thinking like this:













Or better yet, this:














But hey, one can always remove the box and have the flat bed left to make their own like we used to do when we were kids.


Wait a minute.....isn't it round two that is reproducing the old AMT models?

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Plans to sell the Petty combo alone, or asking for purchase of NHRA set as well?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> hello guys, i just got the sell sheets for the rest of the releases coming out this year, the black dodge charger is from happy birthday general lee, i dont know if anyone already guessed it but this is where the black charger came from. i will post pics of the sell sheet shortly. along with the rest of them. you will love a couple of the releases for sure.
> 
> wheelz63
> Richard


TY Richard :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Plans to sell the Petty combo alone, or asking for purchase of NHRA set as well?


i plan on selling the complete sets both trucks and cars as one, that way i dont get stuck and you get a descent price for them. if you dont want the other one sell it.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

tyco's sets were the same way since forever. nothing wrong with them.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> tyco's sets were the same way since forever. nothing wrong with them.


 
Your correct......always thought TYCO missed the boat as well. It's just my opinion, but something that has bugged me since childhood.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I thought you soft-balled the reality check beautifully John. Bless you.

So lessee now, what we're delicately dancing around is ... we're still running vibrator track, with S scale cars, and trying to cram them into the in between scale trucks. 

Check, check, and check.

They're very pretty none-the-less.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

wheelz63 said:


> i plan on selling the complete sets both trucks and cars as one, that way i dont get stuck and you get a descent price for them. if you dont want the other one sell it.
> 
> Richard
> wheelz63



Disappointing, but I understand your reasoning.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I just noticed on aw's website that The Dukes of Hazzard race set, The General Lee does not have the Confederate Flag on the roof. Seems odd when the cars sold individually w/the flag on it.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> I just noticed on aw's website that The Dukes of Hazzard race set, The General Lee does not have the Confederate Flag on the roof. Seems odd when the cars sold individually w/the flag on it.


It's on the car under an orange sticker which you can pull off.

-Paul


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> It's on the car under an orange sticker which you can pull off.
> 
> -Paul


ok, this "P/C" crap is going TOO far.....:dude:
sigh...:drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

pshoe64 said:


> It's on the car under an orange sticker which you can pull off.
> 
> -Paul


Somehow that is weirder yet....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wouldnt want lil Johnny going all Dixie when he views a rebel sticker. Better lets plaster something over it as a mental contraceptive so his lil mind doesnt get permanently warped. 

Like Johnny's too stupid to pull the brown wrapper off the Playboy. 

Dear lord, just take the ignorant control freaks and spare the innocent slot tards.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I want the Petty set!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bill Hall said:


> Wouldnt want lil Johnny going all Dixie when he views a rebel sticker. Better lets plaster something over it as a mental contraceptive so his lil mind doesnt get permanently warped.
> 
> Like Johnny's too stupid to pull the brown wrapper off the Playboy.
> 
> Dear lord, just take the ignorant control freaks and spare the innocent slot tards.


Ditto


----------

